# my progress 16 years old



## dejanzafirev (Jan 25, 2015)

Hi guys I am working out for almost a year. I am 16 years old, 160 lbs, do i have a pottential to compete next September? What you think about my genetics and my body structure?


----------



## Maijah (Jan 25, 2015)

Pro genetics


----------



## dejanzafirev (Jan 25, 2015)

Really you think that? My back is not very good..


----------



## dejanzafirev (Jan 25, 2015)

You think that really? I gained 18 lbs in 4 months


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jan 25, 2015)

Hopefully you are hitting legs as hard as you are upper body. Looks like you are making good progress. 

Pec development looks good

Biceps development is great

Delts look nice and round

Triceps looks pretty flat. You really need to start abusing those. Heavy bench, floor press, dips, JM Press, standing BB overhead press, Incline bench and any close grip bench. And by abuse I mean beat them until you can't even contract them anymore.  They can take it.

Your back development looks good only because of your leanness. You have lat development and rear delt development which means you are working it hard, but you have no thickness or spinal erectors.  Heavy deadlifts, good mornings, heavy squatting, shrugs and farmers walks will seriously put slabs of meat on your back.

Since you are 16 you are in prime time for putting weight on. So take advantage of that. Don't worry about your abs showing all the time.  Eat a lot of good quality food and just focus on putting that muscle on.

If you stick with this by the time you are 21 or so you could probably place at a larger NPC show.

Two most important things I would recommend that you stick to no matter what... First do not start using any kind of prohormone or steroid. You don't need it.  And second, don't ever let ANYONE tell you that you can't do it.


----------



## dejanzafirev (Jan 25, 2015)

Thank you for your good words bro, I got an invitation for a bodybuilding show next September. Should i cut throught the summer or continue with adding muscle mass?


----------



## goodfella (Jan 25, 2015)

PillarofBalance said:


> Hopefully you are hitting legs as hard as you are upper body. Looks like you are making good progress.
> 
> Pec development looks good
> 
> ...



Listen to this right here lil buddy. Making some great gains there. Keep it up and you'll blow up sharply!


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jan 25, 2015)

dejanzafirev said:


> Thank you for your good words bro, I got an invitation for a bodybuilding show next September. Should i cut throught the summer or continue with adding muscle mass?


If I were in your shoes I would focus on gaining weight not cutting for a show. Then again doing a show would teach you some invaluable things.

Do you know any competitors who can coach you thru a show?


----------



## snake (Jan 25, 2015)

Doing good there my young friend.  That's some serious weight you put on and by the looks of it, it was mostly muscle. I was a skinny little shit at your age; 5'-8" 125 lbs so I understand how hard it is to put on quality weight.

POB asked about your legs. Correct me if I'm wrong but is that mark in the middle of your upper back from the bar? I sure hope that's the case and if it is, congrads on being ahead of the curve. Most 16 y.o. don't have what it takes to squat on their own.


----------



## HydroEJP88 (Jan 25, 2015)

PillarofBalance said:


> Hopefully you are hitting legs as hard as you are upper body. Looks like you are making good progress.
> 
> Pec development looks good
> 
> ...


Man where were you guys when I was 16 lol that's a top quality post right there. 

Hell at 30 that still gives me motivation to work harder


----------



## Yaya (Jan 25, 2015)

Welcome to si


----------



## Yaya (Jan 25, 2015)

Other then looking like jon bon Jovis strung out cousin u look like ur ready... just take some creatine and androstendione and ur good..mate!!


----------



## dejanzafirev (Jan 25, 2015)

snake said:


> Doing good there my young friend.  That's some serious weight you put on and by the looks of it, it was mostly muscle. I was a skinny little shit at your age; 5'-8" 125 lbs so I understand how hard it is to put on quality weight.
> 
> POB asked about your legs. Correct me if I'm wrong but is that mark in the middle of your upper back from the bar? I sure hope that's the case and if it is, congrads on being ahead of the curve. Most 16 y.o. don't have what it takes to squat on their own.


 Yes bro you are right. I hitted my legs really hard on Thursday and I still can't walk haha. Now I'll focus more on my legs,back and triceps. I am eating really great food with carbs and proteins, I expect a good shape next year for my first show. What you think my body tipe is?


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jan 25, 2015)

dejanzafirev said:


> Yes bro you are right. I hitted my legs really hard on Thursday and I still can't walk haha. Now I'll focus more on my legs,back and triceps. I am eating really great food with carbs and proteins, I expect a good shape next year for my first show. What you think my body tipe is?


Body types don't mean anything so don't fill your head with that nonsense.


----------



## Maijah (Jan 25, 2015)

dejanzafirev said:


> Really you think that? My back is not very good..



I was just busting balls buddy. Really though for 16 your off to a great start. If you stick around here and listen to the brother's on this board you can't go wrong. I agree with pillars advice of not worrying about being real lean right now. Just focus on gaining weight, lift heavy and eat a ton of good food. Once again, your off to great start, keep it up and you will be far ahead of the pack.


----------



## Irish (Jan 25, 2015)

The best advice anyone can give you is getting your diet in check. You get big in the kitchen, not in the gym. You can hit all the weights you want but if you're not eating right then it's all for nothing. You can stay lean if you eat 100% properly all the time, but at the same time that's no fun so maybe let the abs disappear but build the rest of your body a lot more. As pillar said, by 21 you could be a real contender


----------



## dejanzafirev (Jan 26, 2015)

Thanks guys


----------



## wabbitt (Jan 26, 2015)

Welcome and good luck.


----------



## snake (Jan 26, 2015)

PillarofBalance said:


> Body types don't mean anything so don't fill your head with that nonsense.



Well POB answered it for me. I got nothing to add to that.


----------



## dejanzafirev (Jan 26, 2015)

This is me 4 months ago at 155 lbs


----------



## losieloos (Jan 26, 2015)

You're already bigger than most guys here. Good job.


----------



## mickems (Jan 26, 2015)

Looks like you're headed in the right direction ,brother. stayed focused and learn all you can from the brothers on here.


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher (Jan 26, 2015)

I thought your back looked strong man, keep doing what your doing and listen to POB


----------



## Get Some (Jan 26, 2015)

lookin good man.... I would continue adding mass if I were you. In fact, I would not compete in that show in September. I know it will be tough to skip it, but do you want to be pretty good or really great? To be great I would get as big as you can straight out of the gate, that is how you get noticed!


----------



## dejanzafirev (Jan 27, 2015)

Thanks for the support!I"ll continue with adding mass while keeping the body fat under 20%. My pecs are maybe my strongest muscle part but I am not very good ar others. I wanted to ask:Is it Ok if I start to use supplement like creatine at my age? Will I have a negative effects? I want to have more strongness because I only can do 8 pullups


----------



## automatondan (Feb 12, 2015)

dejanzafirev, I agree with the other brothers, POB's advice about adding mass through power-lifting and diet will literally separate you from the rest of them.... Looks great tho dude, I wish I got serious at 16... I have found a lot of great information in the Diet and Nutrition section on this forum. 

As far as pullups/chins go, I used to be in the same boat (except I could only do like 4 of them). What I did and found helpful is do however many you can do, with a goal of just adding one rep each day... before you know it you will be up to 10, and then 15, and then 20.... What also helped me is spacing them out throughout the day... 5 (or whatever you can do) in the morning, then 5 later in the day, maybe even try to get a couple more in before bed... Also, concentrate on you lat-pulldowns (over-hand wide-grip will help you develop that "V" taper) but do close-grip underhand pull-downs too and keep adding the weight.... Before you know it, you will be strong as an ox and able to do as many pull-ups as your heart desires.


----------



## Fsuphisig (Feb 14, 2015)

Damn pob, if I got that advice at 16 and actually listened....... Smh


----------



## Maijah (Feb 14, 2015)

Off to a great start. I'm no expert but IMO you will be fine using creatine. Also if your not already, add a whey protein shake post work out. Also a lot of people have different opinions on it, but I think a weight gainer is great to add to your diet if you need help hitting your calories. Keep up the good work.


----------



## dejanzafirev (Feb 14, 2015)

I add weight easy.I added 4pounds in two weeks.Is that good?I eat four times a day.Is good to add pounds easily?


----------

